# Help with small bumps under skin on face...



## srjintx (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey all, so Im new






I have a question Im hoping someone can help me with.

First, I first noticed this about 6 months ago. I started getting these small bumps under my skin on my face. Mostly on my forhead but at one point on my cheeks. I was told I may have "over exfoliated". I quit using everything I was trying.. since I did start several new items.

I go back and forth with these bumps. Sometimes worse than others.

They dont amount to anything, they are just little bumps right under the surface...almost hard.

I havent "exfoliated" in a long time since this started. jUst hoping they will fade. They do to a point, but always come back. argh!

So over the last 2 months I stopped using most moisturizers and cleansers.

I did purchase a version of a clarisonic and it seemed to be ok. I do it only a few times a week. I have also purchased Cetaphil becuase I do need a cleanser. All seemed ok, no new bumps.

Today, I noticed that it appears I have a bunch again on my forehead.

I did use the machine yesterday.

Is this what would be causing the bumps? Over exfoliating?

Im beyond frustrated.

any thoughts on how 1. to get rid of them and 2. Why I get them? LOL

Oh ..I have normal / dry skin. I do get breakouts now and again. And Im 43.

Thanks for any advice!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds like milia.

Click on "Search the Thread" and type in 'milia'.

There are several threads already on this subject.


----------



## srjintx (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you for the reply!

I dont think its milia tho. They are not white at all and can be random sizes.

Unless there is different varieties of milia?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know hun. You have to remember that we are just beauty enthusiasts.

Sometimes skin care problems need a doctor in order to get a diagnosis.

You could always google and see what Webmed or similar might know.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *srjintx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey all, so Im new




I have a question Im hoping someone can help me with.

First, I first noticed this about 6 months ago. I started getting these small bumps under my skin on my face. Mostly on my forhead but at one point on my cheeks. I was told I may have "over exfoliated". I quit using everything I was trying.. since I did start several new items.

I go back and forth with these bumps. Sometimes worse than others.

They dont amount to anything, they are just little bumps right under the surface...almost hard.

I havent "exfoliated" in a long time since this started. jUst hoping they will fade. They do to a point, but always come back. argh!

So over the last 2 months I stopped using most moisturizers and cleansers.

I did purchase a version of a clarisonic and it seemed to be ok. I do it only a few times a week. I have also purchased Cetaphil becuase I do need a cleanser. All seemed ok, no new bumps.

Today, I noticed that it appears I have a bunch again on my forehead.

I did use the machine yesterday.

Is this what would be causing the bumps? Over exfoliating?

Im beyond frustrated.

any thoughts on how 1. to get rid of them and 2. Why I get them? LOL

Oh ..I have normal / dry skin. I do get breakouts now and again. And Im 43.

Thanks for any advice!!!

I agree with Dragonfly. We are not doctors and we cannot give you a definite diagnosis from just words. If we did, don't trust a word we said because no one here is qualified to make that call for you. Even doctors would require a personal visit to be able to tell you. 
I doubt that it is because you over-exfoliated. If you did, your skin will be red, inflamed and very very sensitive. Removing too many protective layers will leave your skin very vulnerable to the elements... it would hurt if you washed your face. Just think of a rug burn or a whisker burn your dad would have tried to give you when you and he were horsing around when you were little. That's the same kinda feeling. Little bumps can be many many things from allergic reactions, to KP to anything. If you are truly concerned, please visit your doctor.


----------



## srjintx (Jun 23, 2010)

I _know_ you all are not doctors. I was simply looking for advice because I imagine I am not the only person on earth that has this happen. If I were "truly concerned" to the point of seeing a Dr. that is what I would do. Right now its just bothersome.

Thanks anyhow...


----------



## Karren (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds like Milia or small Sebaceous Cycts.. I've had them on my face and back... and if they become infected they become problematic.. I still get a couple on my back that can grow to be pretty large before u have to have it removed.. Had an uncle that had one on the top of his head that grew to be an inch around and a couple inches high... Scared the crap out of us little kids! Lol.

Sebaceous cysts: Symptoms - MayoClinic.com

Quote:
Milia â€” tiny, deep-seated whiteheads that never seem to come to the surface of your skin â€” are miniature epidermoid cysts. They're especially common in older women and in men with significant sun damage on their cheeks and temples. They can also be caused or aggravated by long-term use of oil-based creams or cosmetics. You can google it and there's lot on information out there.. I'd still see a doctor to make sure there's no underlying medical condition causing them... I read somewhere about hormone imbalances....


----------



## sam-antha (Jun 23, 2010)

Do definitely see your doc. They may be nothing to worry about, but you are concerned since you ask us for advice.

Do let us know of your doc's opinion, as well as his advice. Please.

~Samm


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 23, 2010)

let me guess, these annoying little bumps is under your skin, extraction can't help you, they are the same color as ur skin tone, they come and go, one day there is more, another day there is less right? They are usually on your forehead or u get the most on your forehead, sometimes but very rarely on your chin, and sometimes you get it on your cheeks. If the description fits, trust me, it is normal for people to have them, especially to people who is suffering or used to suffer from acne skin, or people who have constant breakouts. I am an esthetician and I have clients asking me about them. It is not because of exfoliation. They are usually caused by sebums. You need to see a dermotologist if you want to get them fix. Even so, they can always come back and haunt you later.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 24, 2010)

This sounds like EXACTLY what I was getting... small bumps on the forehead, not super easy to see because they were the same colour as your skin, but you could FEEL them when you touched your skin?

If so I'll tell you what I've used that really helped! Aveeno Positively Radiant Cleanser - not the scrub though, just the foaming cleanser! This stuff did an AMAZING job of getting rid of those little bumps... I don't know how or why, but it did! It says on the bottle it evens out skin's texture, so I gave it a shot, and I'm glad I did!

I also use Ole Henrikson Walnut Complexion Scrub about once a week, and currently I'm using Juice Beauty's Oil Free Moisturizer. But really, I have to chalk the disappearance of those bumps all to the Aveeno, I started using those other two products after I started using the Aveeno, and it had already gotten rid of them. I noticed results after the first time or two using it!


----------

